# Drawing for the Troops



## wolftat (Apr 30, 2009)

The winners are posted.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48033
 
Donate a pen to the troops and get in on this drawing!!!!
Check this one out, it goes to a pretty good cause.
www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=46064
This drawing couldn't be easier, all you have to do is make a pen. Then send it to either Bob (Purplehaze) or to myself and you are entered in the drawing. One entry per pen donated. Please remember to include your screen name with the pens so I can enter your name into the drawing.

Pens collected so far.....166
The prizes are:
1) An Aussie burl cap
2) A package of blanks from Charlie (NewLondon88)
3) A Sierra sized Herringbone 360 blank
4) Three once fired 308 casings tubed and ready for adding a nib/tranny and One once fired 50 Caliber casing From Jason (MyWoodshopca)
5) A Majestic Squire pen kit from Charlie (NewLondon88) 
6) A Hummingbird from Artistwood (very cool looking, see photo below)
7) 5 fiddleback curly maple blanks from Don (Durocshark)(see photo below)
8) 1 Jr. Gent rollerball postable kit with a Philipine Persimmon blank and another misc. blank from Chuck (Dalecamino)
9) 1 Jr. Gent rollerball postable kit with a Philipine Persimmon blank and another misc. blank from Chuck (Dalecamino)
10) $25 gift certificate to TurnTex Woodworks from Curtis (Mesquiteman)
11) $25 gift certificate to TurnTex Woodworks from Curtis (Mesquiteman)
12) A quart of Ultraseal from Bob (RBouton)
13) Box of wood blanks from Bob (Purplehaze)
14) Another box of wood blanks from Mike (Woodlvr)
15) A package of antler from Cris (cnirenberg)


----------



## wolftat (May 4, 2009)

To enter, all you have to do is make a pen and send it in to either Purplehaze (Bob) or myself. The pens are going to be sent over to the troops. I am shipping out a package about every 6 weeks.


----------



## DurocShark (May 4, 2009)

Ok, so it doesn't matter that purplehaze is out of blanks, right? We can still do this?


----------



## mywoodshopca (May 4, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> Ok, so it doesn't matter that purplehaze is out of blanks, right? We can still do this?


 

Dont think it matters.. grab one from your blank shelf and do one up for the troops


----------



## DurocShark (May 4, 2009)

I'm cool with that, just wanted to be sure.


----------



## wolftat (May 4, 2009)

While the blanks that Bob was offering are already claimed, this drawing is still open to anyone that would like to send in a pen. It doesn't have to be a limited edition special pen, it can be anything that you would like to donate to the troops. I will be sending a package about every 6 to 8 weeks and I can't fill them up by myself. So far, we have collected over 150 pens that I sent to Iraq and I think we can send more. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. This drawing is open to anyone in any country. The pens are sent to a couple of marines (my son and my nephew) that in turn hand the pens out to any troop they meet, including any allied troops.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 4, 2009)

Neil,

I think this is an absolutely wonderful idea!  This is a contest where everyone wins.  You might miss out on a prize, but you win the warm feeling that comes from helping brighten the day of someone fighting in a foreign land far from home and loved ones.

Neil and Bob, would you mind keeping a running total of the pens donated?  I don't think it matters who donates, just a total so we can all see how this forum rallies to support our troops.  This is not political in any way.  We will be supporting brave men and women.

Thanks guys for doing this.  BTW, I hope your son and nephew don't ignore any sailors they may meet. :wink:


----------



## wolftat (May 4, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> BTW, I hope your son and nephew don't ignore any sailors they may meet. :wink:


We count them as part of the troops. We even have given pens to members of the Coast Guard, who are part of DHS not DOD.


----------



## titan2 (May 5, 2009)

OK.......where do we send a pen to to get in on this?


Barney


----------



## wolftat (May 5, 2009)

titan2 said:


> OK.......where do we send a pen to to get in on this?
> 
> 
> Barney


 PM sent


----------



## CSue (May 5, 2009)

I've got one all ready for you.  Great idea!


----------



## wolftat (May 6, 2009)

******* I would like to extend a warm welcome and a big thank you to a new member of the group, Rollerbob. He has taken it upon himself to purchase 50 Sierra kits for the cause. I am going to donate 50 blanks for this and I have the kids in the woodshop class that I work with turning the pens. Thank you Bob, and thank you to everyone that has taken the time and effort to get involved in this project, or any other project that helps to keep the spirits up of those that are serving their countries at great risk to themselves.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 6, 2009)

wolftat said:


> ******* I would like to extend a warm welcome and a big thank you to a new member of the group, Rollerbob. He has taken it upon himself to purchase 50 Sierra kits for the cause. I am going to donate 50 blanks for this and I have the kids in the woodshop class that I work with turning the pens. Thank you Bob, and thank you to everyone that has taken the time and effort to get involved in this project, or any other project that helps to keep the spirits up of those that are serving their countries at great risk to themselves.


 
Great ! That's very generous of Bob and WELCOME to the group Bob . Neil , I sent a PM to you . I want to donate a few items that some members may be interested in , if they want to send in a pen for the troops . I will be turning some myself . Thanks for doing this !


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 6, 2009)

wolftat said:


> ******* I would like to extend a warm welcome and a big thank you to a new member of the group, Rollerbob. He has taken it upon himself to purchase 50 Sierra kits for the cause.



Holy excrement!
I'll raid my blank stash too. I've got some resin cooking as we speak..


----------



## Rollerbob (May 6, 2009)

Hey duds and dudettes, I know you have wondered who this fool is from Texas that just invaded your pen turning world? Well, as serious as I know how to be, I have been watching you from the sideline for sometime and I realized that after watching all the giving hearts that are on this forum, I wanted to invade your space and come along side to reach out to each other and spin pens and raise money and raise cain and raise awareness that there are truly caring people in this world and they are the *IAP members. *As I told Neil, hopefully others will follow my lead in his cause and obviously it worked. Thanks for the warm welcome!...................Now I'm dun being serious, on with the pen making party!!!!:RockOn:


----------



## Rollerbob (May 7, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Holy excrement!
> I'll raid my blank stash too. I've got some resin cooking as we speak..


 You my friend are so eloquent with your verbage!:wink::tongue:


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 7, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> You my friend are so eloquent with your verbage!:wink::tongue:



LOL .. 

Send me an address, I can get some things in the mail to help out.

BTW .. invade away. :biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (May 7, 2009)

Hey Bob, they are in my possesion at this point. Thank you, Bill does have the quickest shipping around it seems.


----------



## wolftat (May 7, 2009)

And this is what happens when I have to leave the room and I leave my 2 favorite students in the shop unsupervised. Pen kits donated by Rollerbob and the DIW donated by Bill at Arizona Silhouette. Thank you both.

Here are a couple more that were added to the total of 6 made by the kids. I better watch out or they are going to put me out of business someday.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 7, 2009)

Did you say your students? Or you are the student?

Very nice..


----------



## Rollerbob (May 7, 2009)

wolftat said:


> And this is what happens when I have to leave the room and I leave my 2 favorite students in the shop unsupervised. Pen kits donated by Rollerbob and the DIW donated by Bill at Arizona Silhouette. Thank you both.


 Now that's what I'm talkin about. Super work KIDS!!!


----------



## wolftat (May 7, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Did you say your students? Or you are the student?
> 
> Very nice..


 
The students are the kids at the local inner city high school where I work with the woodshop teacher to keep these somewhat rougher kids out of the streets and in the school. So far they have always done well. Two other kids are in my shop right now working on a couple of projects that they have started. Better here than out roaming the streets looking for trouble. They're good kids, just had a rough start.


----------



## Rollerbob (May 7, 2009)

wolftat said:


> The students are the kids at the local inner city high school where I work with the woodshop teacher to keep these somewhat rougher kids out of the streets and in the school. So far they have always done well. Two other kids are in my shop right now working on a couple of projects that they have started. Better here than out roaming the streets looking for trouble. They're good kids, just had a rough start.


 Dude...............your my hero!


----------



## purplehaze (May 8, 2009)

*Donated sierra kits*

Rollerbob, that is very generous of you to donate the 50 kits to the Troops.  You are not only giving our Troops a needed moral boost but helping young Americans help themselves.

And thank you Wolftat for providing the blanks for the 50 kits.    

It's great to see all the IAP members rallying to the cause and doing what they can in these tough economic times.


----------



## wolftat (May 8, 2009)

A couple more were added in to the batch today. They also made several segmented blanks that will be turned next week. I think the kids raided my spare parts section of my shop. These are block, Mesquite burl, Zircote, and Buckeye burl.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 9, 2009)

Those kids are cranking out some nice looking pens . But then , they have a good teacher . Nice job Neil !


----------



## wolftat (May 9, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> Those kids are cranking out some nice looking pens . But then , they have a good teacher . Nice job Neil !


 Oh stop, my head can barely get through the doorway now.:biggrin:


----------



## sam (May 9, 2009)

Somebody send me an address. I just happen to have a few pens for our troups, also. Thanks


----------



## wolftat (May 9, 2009)

We received a couple more today. Thank you Stan, they look great. I will include them in the pictures I post on Monday.


----------



## nava1uni (May 11, 2009)

Please send me your address and I will send you some pens.


----------



## wolftat (May 11, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> Please send me your address and I will send you some pens.


 PM sent. Thank you


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (May 11, 2009)

Please PM an address and I'll send some along....

Mike


----------



## wolftat (May 11, 2009)

MikeMcM1956 said:


> Please PM an address and I'll send some along....
> 
> Mike


 PM sent. Thank you


----------



## wolftat (May 11, 2009)

I was like a kid on X-Mas morning today. I was openning packages and was thrilled to see the generous donations made to the troops. Thank you all for getting involved in this. We can now add another 10 to the total.


----------



## wolftat (May 11, 2009)

3 more done by the kids. We have segmented DIW, Mesquite, Brown Mallee burl, and Buckeye Burl. Tomorrow we start working with metal inlays and segmenting.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 12, 2009)

These are great Neil ! Can you tell me what angle the segments in the first pen are cut at ?


----------



## wolftat (May 12, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> These are great Neil ! Can you tell me what angle the segments in the first pen are cut at ?


 The segments for all the pens are the same. I believe they are 30 degrees, but since they are all hand cut, they could be anywhere near that.


----------



## Crayman (May 12, 2009)

Will you still be collecting if I bring a few to the New Engalnd meeting on the 17th?


----------



## wolftat (May 12, 2009)

Crayman said:


> Will you still be collecting if I bring a few to the New Engalnd meeting on the 17th?


 Yes we are. I will be sending a package every 6-8 weeks, so anytime anyone would like to send one (or more) please feel free to do so. Thanks


----------



## purplehaze (May 14, 2009)

*Blanks*

Neil, 

*Woodlvr* donated twelve blanks along with the pens he sent me.  I will also donate the blanks I would have sent him had he wanted them.  See you at the meeting on the 17th.

Bob


----------



## wolftat (May 14, 2009)

purplehaze said:


> Neil,
> 
> *Woodlvr* donated twelve blanks along with the pens he sent me. I will also donate the blanks I would have sent him had he wanted them. See you at the meeting on the 17th.
> 
> Bob


Outstanding, we will sort them out at the meeting, get some pics and post them. Thank you both for this.


----------



## tim self (May 14, 2009)

Package sent today.  Glad do do it for such a worthy cause.


----------



## wolftat (May 15, 2009)

Thank you Tim, it's great to see a fellow Marine participating.


----------



## wolftat (May 15, 2009)

We had 3 more come in today. Thanks for sending them.


----------



## wolftat (May 16, 2009)

We had a couple more pens arrive today. Thank you for sending these. Semper Fi


----------



## Dalecamino (May 17, 2009)

You guys are making some awesome pens for the troops . Nice work !


----------



## MyKidsDad (May 18, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, when will the drawing be conducted?


----------



## wolftat (May 18, 2009)

That's something we hadn't thought about. How does June 10 sound?


----------



## CSue (May 19, 2009)

Sounds good to me.

You got a slew of really nice pens.  Hope they keep comin in.


----------



## ngeb528 (May 20, 2009)

wolftat said:


> That's something we hadn't thought about. How does June 10 sound?


 
Either that or when you get a certain amount of pens.  Which ever works best for you.  You're the one who has to get everything together.


----------



## wolftat (May 22, 2009)

Last Sunday was our Chapter meeting and the guys just about smothered me handing me pens there. They donated another 31 pens to the cause. Thanks everyone.


----------



## wolftat (May 23, 2009)

And we have another one for the troops. Thank you all


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 23, 2009)

wolftat said:


> And we have another one for the troops. Thank you all



Wow!   gee... I wonder who made that one  :biggrin:

.. makes me want to call a recruiter, just for the pen..


----------



## wolftat (May 23, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Wow! gee... I wonder who made that one  :biggrin:
> 
> .. makes me want to call a recruiter, just for the pen..


 You make it through boot camp and I'll buy you one for your very own.:wink:


----------



## wolftat (May 27, 2009)

Charlie, did you go and enlist yet?


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 27, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Charlie, did you go and enlist yet?



.. I was waiting for my pen..


----------



## jyreene (May 28, 2009)

Wow...I know I'm not overseas right now but can I have one?  Most of the pens I see on here put my work to shame, but then again so do the pens my wife makes.  Stupid patience and a steadier hand.


----------



## wolftat (May 28, 2009)

jyreene said:


> Wow...I know I'm not overseas right now but can I have one? Most of the pens I see on here put my work to shame, but then again so do the pens my wife makes. Stupid patience and a steadier hand.


 PM sent.


----------



## wolftat (May 28, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> .. I was waiting for my pen..


 It doesn't work like that Charlie, the pen will be presented to you upon satisfactory completion of boot camp Paris Island (or one of the others). If you do complete boot camp, I may even go the extra yard and buy you a full set. I am getting a feeling that my money is safe.


----------



## greenmtnguy (May 28, 2009)

I'm not so sure Neil. Charlie just went jogging by my house and he lives 25 miles away from me. As he went by he yelled something like Oooh ya or Hoorah.! That and his saluting me everytime he sees me has me worried. :biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (May 28, 2009)

greenmtnguy said:


> I'm not so sure Neil. Charlie just went jogging by my house and he lives 25 miles away from me. As he went by he yelled something like Oooh ya or Hoorah.! That and his saluting me everytime he sees me has me worried. :biggrin:


 It's about time he did something beside sit around enjoying the PR fumes with that little smile on his face.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 28, 2009)

wolftat said:


> It's about time he did something beside sit around enjoying the PR fumes with that little smile on his face.



oh wow, man .. the colors!  The colors!

And Alton insisted on my saluting and calling him "Mr. Vice President"
I drew the line at humming "Hail to the Vice Chief" when he walks in the room.


----------



## greenmtnguy (May 28, 2009)

Somebody just went jogging by my house with a car headlight taped to their head and wires leading to his backpack. Anybody seen Charlie?


----------



## wolftat (May 29, 2009)

greenmtnguy said:


> Somebody just went jogging by my house with a car headlight taped to their head and wires leading to his backpack. Anybody seen Charlie?


 Last I saw, He was at the auto parts store, it looked like he may have a lighting issue with his car.


----------



## buckobernie (May 29, 2009)

*pens*

PM send me the address


----------



## wolftat (May 29, 2009)

buckobernie said:


> PM send me the address


 PM sent, thank you.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 2, 2009)

And we received 5 more for the cause today. Thank you.


----------



## purplehaze (Jun 3, 2009)

*pens*

Niel, I recieved 10 pens from Skookumpens and 2 from Super Dave that I will bring to the next meeting.  Pics of the pens are posted on the 
50 Blanks to trade thread.  Please add them to the drawing list.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 3, 2009)

purplehaze said:


> Niel, I recieved 10 pens from Skookumpens and 2 from Super Dave that I will bring to the next meeting. Pics of the pens are posted on the
> 50 Blanks to trade thread. Please add them to the drawing list.


 You got it, consider them add. Thank you


----------



## wolftat (Jun 8, 2009)

It's almost time for the drawing.


----------



## TomW (Jun 8, 2009)

Neil,

"50 Blanks to trade thread. Please add them to the drawing list."

Me too please!

Tom


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 8, 2009)

Neil,
I have some antler that I will donate to the drawing.  Good size quinta nd some sheds. I will send you a pic when I get home tonight.  PM me with any questions.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 8, 2009)

wolftat said:


> It's almost time for the drawing.




Oh, crap! I didn't send mine in yet!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 8, 2009)

TomW said:


> Neil,
> 
> "50 Blanks to trade thread. Please add them to the drawing list."
> 
> ...


 All the names from Bob have been added to the list.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 9, 2009)

Neil,
  Did you get my package with some pens?


----------



## wolftat (Jun 9, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> Neil,
> Did you get my package with some pens?


 Sure did Cindy, I have just been slacking with the pics. They came in yesterday and look great, Thank you


----------



## wolftat (Jun 9, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Neil,
> I have some antler that I will donate to the drawing. Good size quinta nd some sheds. I will send you a pic when I get home tonight. PM me with any questions.


 I added this to the prize list. Thank you


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 9, 2009)

Neil,
Here are some pictures of the antler I took last night.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool, thank you Cris.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 10, 2009)

I am going to hold the drawing off for one more week. I have a lot of people asking to get in still and am trying to be fair to all. Thanks


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 14, 2009)

Well my gosh, that's what you said last week..............hurry up, dang it!!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 15, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Well my gosh, that's what you said last week..............hurry up, dang it!!!



Patience Grasshopper


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 15, 2009)

Finally got a couple out this morning. One I made, one my son made.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 15, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Well my gosh, that's what you said last week..............hurry up, dang it!!!


 
He's waiting for ME ! :biggrin: Don't get your shorts in a wad !  :biggrin:


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 15, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> He's waiting for ME ! :biggrin: Don't get your shorts in a wad !  :biggrin:


 
Too Late!:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 15, 2009)

So, I see how everyone wants to play.........I have to be patient, not get my shorts in a wad and let every Tom, Dick , Harry and Nancy have a chance? Well, dang then the odds of me winning began to decrease drastically!! Is that fair?:frown:


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 15, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> So, I see how everyone wants to play.........I have to be patient, not get my shorts in a wad and let every Tom, Dick , Harry and Nancy have a chance? Well, dang then the odds of me winning began to decrease drastically!! Is that fair?:frown:


 
Hey, you just won the pen on Ebay. Nice gesture, by the way, donating it back to make more money.

I'll send you a lollipop, if you're a good boy.:monkey:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 15, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> So, I see how everyone wants to play.........I have to be patient, not get my shorts in a wad and let every Tom, Dick , Harry and Nancy have a chance? Well, dang then the odds of me winning began to decrease drastically!! Is that fair?:frown:


 Yep ! It's fair BIG BOY !! I want MY FAIR chance to win all this NICE stuff our members are donating . 

Did someone call you a Grasshopper ?


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll be waiting in anticipation for that 'sucker' as long as you send one of those purdy pens you been makin lately!!:biggrin:

Salavating,
BOB


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 15, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> I'll be waiting in anticipation for that 'sucker' as long as you send one of those purdy pens you been makin lately!!:biggrin:
> 
> Salavating,
> BOB


 
Get yourself a towel or three . Photos are coming up tomorrow . Got my new Breaker panel in today ! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 15, 2009)

I think we have about highjacked this thread.......Sorry Neil, sir. WOW
166 Pens for the troops...Outstanding!!!


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 15, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> I'll be waiting in anticipation for that 'sucker' as long as you send one of those purdy pens you been makin lately!!:biggrin:
> 
> Salavating,
> BOB


 
My pens are even in the same league as yours.:redface:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 15, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> My pens are even in the same league as yours.:redface:


 O' pleeeaasssee, how many have you sold? Me, that would be 2. So, lets talk leagues...you in the big league, me.......pewee league!!! But, I'm still waiting on that sucker and pen, I will be the judge, deal!:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 15, 2009)

Bob, feel free to hijack away, I'm kicking back laughing.


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 15, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Bob, feel free to hijack away, I'm kicking back laughing.


 
Sorry, Neil.  At least our hijacking keeps the thread at the top of the list.  Keeps it in people's minds.

I'm going to send Bob a sucker so he behaves himself.  It'll keep him busy for a little while.  Keep collecting those pens.


----------



## CSue (Jun 15, 2009)

If I send in a few more pens, will I have more chances to win??? ;-)


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 15, 2009)

One entry per pen donated. Please remember to include your screen name with the pens so I can enter your name into the drawing.

Sounds like you do.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep, the more you send the more chances you have. Should I delay the drawing another week?:biggrin:


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 15, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Yep, the more you send the more chances you have. Should I delay the drawing another week?:biggrin:


 
Well....I could send Rollerbob a whole bag of suckers...but I make no promises that he wouldn't come and find you personally.:wink:


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jun 16, 2009)

I would like in if it is not too late.  Send me the info please.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 16, 2009)

Did someone call you a Grasshopper ? [/quote]

Probably the nicest thing I have ever been called!:redface:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2009)

MrPukaShell said:


> I would like in if it is not too late. Send me the info please.


 It's never too late to make a pen for the troops, but this drawing does have to come to an end.  
    I will be pulling the names tonight and I am not accepting any bribes at this point.:biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 16, 2009)

wolftat said:


> It's never too late to make a pen for the troops, but this drawing does have to come to an end.
> I will be pulling the names tonight and I am not accepting any bribes at this point.:biggrin:


So at what "point" could this change?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Neil are you sure you aren't taking any bribes?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 16, 2009)

Too late. He already took mine.

Don't spend that dime all in one place, young fella .. 
Get yourself some licorice and a soda pop and put the
rest in the bank.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 16, 2009)

A Dime?  Dang I have at least $0.25 left over form lunch.  Neil, Its yours.  Shhhhhhh don't tell anybody.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2009)

So, I'm up to $.25 doIhear $.30?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Neil I just sent ya $.50!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 16, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Hey Neil I just sent ya $.50!



too rich for my blood..


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, I'm sitting here bout to pee myself waiting for this drawing! Lots o questions to be asked, such as, where do I pick up my prize(s)? Am I elidgeable(crap don't know howto spell that word)Do I get to win all of the prizes? And are they tax free? Last one, am I on the right thread?


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 16, 2009)

Bob,
We are al weiners, I mean winners.  My computer at home is a piece of...well you know.  What does Commode-or mean anyway?


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2009)

The winners are posted.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48033


----------



## MyKidsDad (Jun 18, 2009)

In keeping with the theme of this thread, there is a posting over on the WoodNet forums that I thought you might be interested in. I asked the guy who started the thread over there if he was okay with me posting it here. He never replied so I'm just going to post a link to the thread on WoodNet instead of copying the information here. I'm also going to make this same post to the drawing winners thread.

In summary, the guy's coworker's friend's daughter is stationed in Iraq. Says she doesn't get much mail. Her birthday is coming up in July and a request was made to send her a bunch of mail for her birthday. Mail and email contact information is included in this thread at WoodNet.

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...&Number=4358501&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=


----------



## wolftat (Jun 18, 2009)

MyKidsDad said:


> In keeping with the theme of this thread, there is a posting over on the WoodNet forums that I thought you might be interested in. I asked the guy who started the thread over there if he was okay with me posting it here. He never replied so I'm just going to post a link to the thread on WoodNet instead of copying the information here. I'm also going to make this same post to the drawing winners thread.
> 
> In summary, the guy's coworker's friend's daughter is stationed in Iraq. Says she doesn't get much mail. Her birthday is coming up in July and a request was made to send her a bunch of mail for her birthday. Mail and email contact information is included in this thread at WoodNet.
> 
> http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...&Number=4358501&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=


 When I went there, it said access denied. It must know me.


----------

